# Game 55: Heat @ Magic (2/22/09 5:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, February 22nd, 2009 | 5:30 pm | TV: ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Jamario Moon
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
James Jones
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Obviously a tough game. We did a very good job on Dwight the last time we played and got the win. We also played them tough the 1st time we faced them in Orlando. But with their size and 3pt shooting, its gonna be very tough to get this win on the 2nd night of a back to back.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jermaine v Dwight.. Atleast its not Joel. :whoknows:

Wade for 37.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Im gonna try to go to this one and get scalped tickets.....

Im hopeful, but the Magic are just not a good matchup for us. With JO on Dwight, we should be better than before, but its still going to be very difficult.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We'll probably dust off Jamaal for this game since he did a good job on Dwight the last time we played them.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I like the idea that we have a capable center to play against Dwight, Yao etc. It's not going be as painful to watch anymore.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm heading up to Orlando now. Game should be fun, I'll be in my Wade jersey, and I really hope it's a Heat win haha.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> I'm heading up to Orlando now. Game should be fun, I'll be in my Wade jersey, and I really hope it's a Heat win haha.


Have fun. Take some pictures and post em up here.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Where abouts are you sitting? Hope you have a good time watching a Heat win!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd expect us to pick & roll the **** out of Dwight...pull him away from the basket and spread out the defense...

Hopefully we defend the 3 ball better than we did against Minnesota, b/c Orlando can light us up from outside


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara will start again at SF.

The change from yesterday is that Dorell Wright is inactive tonight and Mark Blount is on the active roster. 

James Jones did not make the trip to Orlando.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its bull**** that the Magic get a pregame show on sun sports/FSN Florida and the Heat dont :azdaja:


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Hopefully either Courtney Lee or Michael Pietrus are hitting their shots, because we need one of those guys on a nightly basis to step up. 

Anyway, lets see some competitive basketball & good luck Heat fans!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good luck to you guys as well :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ouch. Hope Wade's alright.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Haslem


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, they just cant miss


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8-11 and 3-3 from 3 for the Magic so far.

Hopefully we can get that 2nd foul on Dwight and get him out for the quarter.

Rafer already has 5 assists.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We gotta step it up on the defensive end...getting in a shootout with this team isn't in our favor. I'd like to see Moon out there so we're not playing 4 on 5 on the other end.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Why don't we have any big man who flop? I saw atleast 50 or 60 different minimum-pay guys who were awesome floppers during Shaq's time here. We need someone who can flop against Dwight...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Comeon, Khouba!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was a definite goal tending. Wow.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

man those open 3's are just pissing me off


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ in for Diawara thankfully


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Get Beasley in... If we can't guard them, then we need someone atleast scoring at the other end.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

This is getting ugly, quick.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Jesus, I hope they cool down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is a very ugly start.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> DQ in for Diawara thankfully


yeah thank ggggggggod.... Diawara should be benched.... FOREVER


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to the Moon!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Moon

Will they ever miss from 3?


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Wade and Moon is just deadly


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Diawara can play D against certain wings but he can't do anything else.

Wade to Moon! We're going to be seeing that a lot this season.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade is on fire.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Cook guarding Lewis huh?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DemonaL said:


> Cook guarding Lewis huh?


He got switched onto him b/c they made a quick outlet pass. Haslem has been guarding him.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Spo seems to like putting Cook on big wings.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6-9 from 3 for Orlando and we're still in the 1st quarter. Teams have been just lighting us up from deep lately.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DemonaL said:


> Cook guarding Lewis huh?


Only when Haslem ****s up which in this game is quite often.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, Cook isn't bad at it. He usually can slow guys down atleast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal is in for JO. Beasley in for UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

39-24 Orlando after 1

Our D has to pick up and someone other than Wade has to get it going on offense.

I'm sure Wade will get his rest right now so this could get really ugly right now if no one steps up on offense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This coaching staff is like the Bush administration. Their arrogance that they can simply stick Diawara out there to start games and we will be fine is so frustrating. How many crappy first quarters will it take before they get the message.

And everyone here knows that it's political. If it was a basketball decision he would not be starting but it's a move done solely for "motivation" and "camaraderie."


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

With the disparity in FTs, it could be worse. Eventually we'll make a few.

Now, about slowing down Dwight... Give me some Joel.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> This coaching staff is like the Bush administration. Their arrogance that they can simply stick Diawara out there to start games and we will be fine is so frustrating. How many crappy first quarters will it take before they get the message.
> 
> And everyone here knows that it's political. If it was a basketball decision he would not be starting but it's a move done solely for "motivation" and "camaraderie."


He's nothing more than a bench player. We should at least give Moon a shot, when he's clearly outplaying Diawara on both sides of the ball. We can't put a starting lineup without the best players out there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> With the disparity in FTs, it could be worse. Eventually we'll make a few.
> 
> Now, about slowing down Dwight... Give me some Joel.


This game is over. This coaching staff just perfectly executed the one two step of starting Diawara and then soon bringing in Quinn to seal the deal.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Chris Quinn is going to get manhandled out there by Johnson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 3333


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

B'Easy!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Why does Magloire think he's good!?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WTH Quinn!?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's amazing how bad Quinn has gotten as the season has continued. He just can't physically keep up with the grind of the NBA over 82 games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was not a 3 by Hedo. He had a foot on the line.

Still though, they are just not missing their outside shots tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Now, I know our 3 point shooting defense is below average at best, but what we've experienced against Minnesota and now Orlando is just ridiculous.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Third game in a row that we have gone with 5 subs at the start of the 2nd. I guess this 10 man rotation is the plan for now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We need to make a run right now with Wade and JO back in and Dwight out.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

JO! No more jumpers, please!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> It's amazing how bad Quinn has gotten as the season has continued. He just can't physically keep up with the grind of the NBA over 82 games.


Quinn leads the league in assist-to-turnover ratio eace:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, I have a question. If Beasley is such a hopeless defender why did he just pick up Wade's man when Wade got screened off? Why did he step out on Anthony Johnson and then stay another 2 seconds because Quinn stumbled? I thought he was hopeless as a defender?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Beasley


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> Okay, I have a question. If Beasley is such a hopeless defender why did he just pick up Wade's man when Wade got screened off? Why did he step out on Anthony Johnson and then stay another 2 seconds because Quinn stumbled? I thought he was hopeless as a defender?


I don't think there is a nice way to explain this without saying that you've obviously never played organized basketball.

The Magic are running alot of pick & roll, which can be defended one of two ways:

1) You can fight over the screen, and stay with the same player.

2) You can switch (which is what we are doing), so that the screen really doesn't open up the ballhandler. 

That is why Haslem was guarding Courtney Lee, or DQ was guarding Lewis, or Beasley on Anthony Johnson.

If you didn't guard the player after you switch, they'd be wide open.

We've run alot more pick & roll since JO has came, watch us on offense and see how Orlando defends it. I don't think they have switched, but I'm only thinking of a few times that we have used it.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That should have been an AND 1, but... Well, we're not getting that call today for some reason under the basket.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think anyone said Beasley was a hopeless defender.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Where's the continuation?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DQ for 3 said:


> I don't think there is a nice way to explain this without saying that you've obviously never played organized basketball.


You're a clown. Believe me when I say that I stopped reading your post here like I do with most of your posts. This is probably your favorite line when you grace us with your presence which luckily hasn't been very often recently.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was an obvious continuation.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

JO is really cold with those jumpers.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> You're a clown. Believe me when I say that I stopped reading your post here like I do with most of your posts. This is probably your favorite line when you grace us with your presence which luckily hasn't been very often.


You asked a stupid question, that's all. Glad I could entertain you...

Next time, think before you ask I guess.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DQ for 3 said:


> You asked a stupid question, that's all. Glad I could entertain you...
> 
> Next time, think before you ask I guess.


I just thought it was typical of you to parrot your usual tired response. Telling people that they've never played organized ball is not a substitute for basketball analysis, and it's something you offer way too often around here. Don't you you have some homework you can go grade?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What an *** whooping


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> I just thought it was typical of you to parrot your usual tired response. Telling people that they've never played organized ball is not a substitute for basketball analysis, and it's something you offer way too often around here. Don't you you have some homework you can go grade?


No I'm done...Enjoy the game. If there's anything else you don't understand, feel free to ask.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

sMaK said:


> I don't think anyone said Beasley was a hopeless defender.


if not the case... please explain why he isn't playing more


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

wow i really hate these spoelstra rotations way to ruin the game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> You're a clown. Believe me when I say that I stopped reading your post here like I do with most of your posts. This is probably your favorite line when you grace us with your presence which luckily hasn't been very often recently.





DQ for 3 said:


> You asked a stupid question, that's all. Glad I could entertain you...
> 
> Next time, think before you ask I guess.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I knew Joel could slow Dwight down! You want to win, put Joel in!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's a ******* play by Mario and the type of fouls he's got to stay away from. Now he's got 3 and will probably be in foul trouble for most of the 2nd half as well.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

4putt said:


> if not the case... please explain why he isn't playing more


Hopeless is a bit of an exaggeration.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

No travel? Alston took 5 or 6 steps on that score.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WADE! WOWzers!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

At least Wade's having a nice game.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That looked like the dunk against the Bobcats. Wow!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

64-46 Orlando at the half

Wade is just sick. Too bad our D has been so damn bad. And our O has been almost as bad. 40% shooting and allowing 56% shooting. Not good.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This type of game really opens your eyes as to the difference between a good and a great NBA team. Our offense and rotations are a complete mess. The Magic are playing a solid game with good ball movement and are hitting open shots. The Heat are routinely disorganized coming down the floor and a big part of it is trying to play 3 on 5 or 4 on 5 on offense because of some of the garbage we have out there.

Perhaps it's because this is a transition year, but the non-NBA talent really needs to be weeded out of this roster. Quinn, Diawara, Anthony, I'm looking at you. Sign a legit backup PG and try to establish a tight 8-9 rotation because this is just awful. There is something to be said for the culture of hard working = earned minutes, but it only goes so far before it hurts the team. Guys who clearly don't deserve significant minutes on a playoff contender are getting them and stunting the chemistry and development of the entire team.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh my, Wade is ridiculous!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I am a Joel defender to start off with, but what has he done wrong this game? He has held his own against Dwight. He has plenty of crap games, but this isn't one.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> This type of game really opens your eyes as to the difference between a good and a great NBA team. Our offense and rotations are a complete mess. The Magic are playing a solid game with good ball movement and are hitting open shots. The Heat are routinely disorganized coming down the floor and a big part of it is trying to play 3 on 5 or 4 on 5 on offense because of some of the garbage we have out there.
> 
> Perhaps it's because this is a transition year, but the non-NBA talent really needs to be weeded out of this roster. Quinn, Diawara, Anthony, I'm looking at you. Sign a legit backup PG and try to establish a tight 8-9 rotation because this is just awful. There is something to be said for the culture of hard working = earned minutes, but it only goes so far before it hurts the team. Guys who clearly don't deserve significant minutes on a playoff contender are getting them and stunting the chemistry and development of the entire team.


qft

couldn't have said it better.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Joel Anthony sucks. All he does is block shots. Just because he's better than Magloire sometimes doesn't mean he's a good player.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Whats up with our 3pt shooting lately? I know we havent been that good from 3 all season but lately we've been absolutely pathetic from deep.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> This type of game really opens your eyes as to the difference between a good and a great NBA team. Our offense and rotations are a complete mess. The Magic are playing a solid game with good ball movement and are hitting open shots. The Heat are routinely disorganized coming down the floor and a big part of it is trying to play 3 on 5 or 4 on 5 on offense because of some of the garbage we have out there.
> 
> Perhaps it's because this is a transition year, but the non-NBA talent really needs to be weeded out of this roster. Quinn, Diawara, Anthony, I'm looking at you. Sign a legit backup PG and try to establish a tight 8-9 rotation because this is just awful. There is something to be said for the culture of hard working = earned minutes, but it only goes so far before it hurts the team. Guys who clearly don't deserve significant minutes on a playoff contender are getting them and stunting the chemistry and development of the entire team.


Repped. Love your name too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, are they gonna play this Lebron/Magic interview every 5 freaking minutes?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Whats up with our 3pt shooting lately? I know we havent been that good from 3 all season but lately we've been absolutely pathetic from deep.


We were decent agsinst the Bulls, but we have been horrible late. Teams are starting to load the lane, which is a major problem if we want to win games.

If JO starts hitting top of the key shots, it'd be nice.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> This type of game really opens your eyes as to the difference between a good and a great NBA team. Our offense and rotations are a complete mess. The Magic are playing a solid game with good ball movement and are hitting open shots. The Heat are routinely disorganized coming down the floor and a big part of it is trying to play 3 on 5 or 4 on 5 on offense because of some of the garbage we have out there.
> 
> Perhaps it's because this is a transition year, but the non-NBA talent really needs to be weeded out of this roster. Quinn, Diawara, Anthony, I'm looking at you. Sign a legit backup PG and try to establish a tight 8-9 rotation because this is just awful. There is something to be said for the culture of hard working = earned minutes, but it only goes so far before it hurts the team. Guys who clearly don't deserve significant minutes on a playoff contender are getting them and stunting the chemistry and development of the entire team.


Thinking back to our championship season, we effectively had an 8 man rotation, with one of the Anderson twins stepping up for maybe 6 mpg whenever we needed a little extra. Bringing 5-6 guys off of the bench is just way too much. It prevents anyone from establishing a rhythm. I don't think Quinn, Diawara, and to a lesser extent Joel can be rotation players on a championship caliber team. As of right now...


PG: Mario Chalmers/Dwyane Wade
SG: Dwyane Wade/Daequan Cook
SF: Jamario Moon?
PF: Udonis Haslem/Michael Beasley
C: Jermaine O'Neal/Joel Anthony?

Compare that to...

PG: Jason Williams/Gary Payton
SG: Dwyane Wade/Gary Payton
SF: Antoine Walker/James Posey
PF: Udonis Haslem/Antoine Walker
C: Shaquille O'Neal/Alonzo Mourning

We've got 6 players who I think fit into that rotation player mold. Two of Moon/Joel/Wright/JJ might turn out to be the 7th/8th rotation players for us. But mixing all that up with Diarrhea and Queen just muddies the waters.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Whats up with our 3pt shooting lately? I know we havent been that good from 3 all season but lately we've been absolutely pathetic from deep.


Cook's our only real shooting specialist. If he's not hitting, we're not hitting. Beasley/Mario/Diawara have averaged 2.7 3pg combined, while Cook has gotten 2.3 3pg. Cook is our 3 point shooting, and unfortunately he's only taken 1 shot in the past 2 games, compared to 9.3 per game for the year. We need Cookie.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333 again


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Uh oh, Wade! He is making the one man come back.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I think I just saw myst


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Good job, UD.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ZOMG Dwyane Wade. He keeps torching Orlando like Stan Van Gundy slept with Siovaughn and gave her that STD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 3333

Finally, a basket from someone not named Wade

Diawara again!

11pt game. Timeout Magic


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> ZOMG Dwyane Wade. He keeps torching Orlando like Stan Van Gundy slept with Siovaughn and gave her that STD.


Touche.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good stuff so far, they are actually getting up on the Magic players now. Turk hit a far tougher shot than what was being given in the first half. It's nice that Wade picks Orlando to go for his career high games


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> ZOMG Dwyane Wade. He keeps torching Orlando like Stan Van Gundy slept with Siovaughn and gave her that STD.


Orlando fans must feel like we do when we play Jamal Crawford. The difference being that Wade does this normally unlike Jamal.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

sMaK said:


> I think I just saw myst


I was thinking the same thing :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> ZOMG Dwyane Wade. He keeps torching Orlando like Stan Van Gundy slept with Siovaughn and gave her that STD.


I already repped you for the post on rotations. You're working overtime without pay on this one, but we appreciate it :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

My goodness, How powerful is Dwight?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hooray for Wade's recent FT shooting


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I just saw Diawara give Dwight a shove... Bless your little heart, Diawara, don't try to drive the lane, or you'll be put on the bench permanently.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mario...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate it when Wade falls in love with the 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why is Diawara playing so far off of Hedo? I know he has to help on dribble penetration but my goodness.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade: "want2buyteammates"


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

It really sucks when no one else can hit a shot. Why isn't Beasley out there!!!!!???!!!! He was the only other guy scoring in the first half.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

okay watch how Spoel will play quinn,cook,diawara,beasley, and joel at the start of the 4th quarter and late 3rd quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> I hate it when Wade falls in love with the 3.


Yeah, I was gonna write the same. That last 3 was a bad shot.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Wade: "want2buyteammates"


Mentioning that, does anyone have that photo of LeBron and Wade surrounded by the heart of rings?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, mark Blount just had a step back J on Dwight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blount seems to play well against Dwight for some reason.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Mark Blount!? With a step back? What the ****?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

wow Blount for DPY


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Man this is what I'm talking about, Blount?? What is he going to bring to this team than Beasley doesnt? Unless Spo brought him in for 6 fouls to try and keep this around a 10 pt game, which is not a terrible idea.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad 3 by Wade.

Wow, Dwight had his whole foot out of bounds.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwight stepped OB and Blount bailed him out with a foul.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade with another stupid 3. He's got Reddick on him...take it to the hole.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate the fact that I have DirecTV and it's delayed about 15 seconds.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Man this is what I'm talking about, Blount?? What is he going to bring to this team than Beasley doesnt? Unless Spo brought him in for 6 fouls to try and keep this around a 10 pt game, which is not a terrible idea.


It's actually a pretty nice move. He takes Dwight out of the paint and negates his rebounding and shotblocking when so far Dwight has been in a QB spy setup just looking at Wade the entire time.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

You know how we spot the opposing team about 7 points to start the 4th quarter by resting Wade? Let's not do that this game. As long as Wade keeps scoring, keep him in.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:lol: What was Moon thinking on that jumper. There were still 20 secs left on the shot clock.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The '93 Heat said:


> It's actually a pretty nice move. He takes Dwight out of the paint and negates his rebounding and shotblocking when so far Dwight has been in a QB spy setup just looking at Wade the entire time.


Good point, I can only hope Spo was thinking something similar. Except if he was, why not try it earlier instead of wasting time with both Magloire and Anthony? Just makes me think he was randomly trying him out in hopes of a "spark".


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> I hate the fact that I have DirecTV and it's delayed about 15 seconds.


Im watching on directv as well. It must be just your feed


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I see Moon pissing me off down the road. He hasn't hit a jumper yet.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Somebody needs to smack Moon in the face if he takes another jumper. Leave those for the pros...like Mark Blount.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Those last 3 possessions were inexcusable


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Somebody else had to have just seen Quinn look off Beasley to pass to Blount. He literally looked at him and then looked away, to pass to Mark Blount.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

At this point, I just want to see Wade get more than 55 pts.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I say they just run the Wade offense from now on. No one else seems to be making shots.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Methinks Dwyane Wade is going to top his career high of 48 points tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The '93 Heat said:


> Somebody else had to have just seen Quinn look off Beasley to pass to Blount. He literally looked at him and then looked away, to pass to Mark Blount.


This happens multiple times a game. Watch when we run that set with 2 bigs on both elbows and Beasley setting up for the high post, he routinely passes to the guy opposite of Mike.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> At this point, I just want to see Wade get more than 55 pts.


More than 56 would be pretty sweet. Lebron hit 55 this year, but in 2005 he hit 56.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

91-72 Orlando after 3

91 points through 3 quarters. Thats embarrassing D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Im with everyone else. All I want is for Wade to get his 1st 50+pt game. But he might not play again in this game if the bench doesnt get this lead down in the 1st 5 or so minutes.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This game is embarassing.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Diawara has played better than Moon today.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Who said Beasley isn't worthless on defense?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, not a good start to the 4th. Unless Wade gets in right now, I doubt he comes back in this game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

sMaK said:


> Diawara has played better than Moon today.


Those jumpers are just horrendous. Not even Kobe could make that elbow turnaround he just tried.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice and1 by Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Old man Anthony Johnson can get by Quinn whenever he wants to.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> Those jumpers are just horrendous. Not even Kobe could make that elbow turnaround he just tried.


I don't know what the hell he is thinking when takes those shots.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

50-year old Anthony Johnson just dunked on us...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

spoel is quitting on the team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Joel with a nice block


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 46. Heat down 16.

Timeout Magic


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Wade with 46. Heat down 16.
> 
> Timeout Magic


I just want to see him get the 50. That's the only meaning left in this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> 50-year old Anthony Johnson just dunked on us...


That is as embarrassing as it gets.

Who knew he even could dunk?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great box out Joel...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice stat by Hubie there. 9-20 against teams above .500, I didn't even know it was that bad.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That's 47 and 48 for Wade...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

48 for Wade..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Someone pass to Wade for God's sake! Spo is about to take him out! let him hit 50!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That's 50! Wade to the bench


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade gets his 50.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WOOHOO! WADE!

FIFTY! Boom. Take that, Orlando!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Spo was waiting for him to hit 50 before he took him out.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

**** you Spoelstra! Orlanto has all their starters out there. We can't let Wade pile on the points?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Quinn.....KABOOM!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Glen Rice's 56 point game was also against the Magic I believe


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Man wade should have been out there he could have easily hit 60...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Moon's hitting his 3s. He better get the start against Detroit...

Apparently he's a 34% 3 point shooter on the year. That's enough to replace any spacing Rainbow would've given us.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i didnt know we had a game going on today. i just tuned in and i see orlando up by 20+ points with 1 minute left. LOL damn im glad i missed this game. wtf happened?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> i didnt know we had a game going on today. i just tuned in and i see orlando up by 20+ points with 1 minute left. LOL damn im glad i missed this game. wtf happened?


Dwyane Wade: 50
Miami Heat: 49


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i just heard the commentator say Wade had a career high 50 points? wow, and yet we lost. pathetic. give me a win over career highs any day of the week.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Dwyane Wade: 50
> Miami Heat: 49


15 points combined from the other 4 starters. This game is a serious reality check.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Dwyane Wade: 50
> Miami Heat: 49


yet Orlando scored 120 points. no defense and no offense from the "team" i presume?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> i just heard the commentator say Wade had a career high 50 points? wow, and yet we lost. pathetic. give me a win over career highs any day of the week.


We lost this game in the 1st quarter. We just got blown out of the building by a 3 point shooting barrage. Orlando dropped 39 points to our 24. After that, it was just a formality, and we never cut the lead down to single digits. It's a good thing Wade scored 50 or we would have lost by 50.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley needs to be locked into a room for the entire summer with nothing but game film, dumbbells, and the occasional Pat Riley appearance dunking his head into a bucket of ice water.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> yet Orlando scored 120 points. no defense and no offense from the "team" i presume?


Pretty much.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> **** you Spoelstra! Orlanto has all their starters out there. We can't let Wade pile on the points?


Lol you can't be serious. Why risk the only consistant player on the team getting hurt, so he can chase the top scoring single game of the year? Everybody knows Wade could score 60+ on any given night if he wanted to. Obviously Wade needed to shoot often this game cause the rest of our team played like pure trash, but when the games out of reach its time to rest your star player.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> 15 points combined from the other 4 starters. This game is a serious reality check.


im starting to think Miami isnt playing with a sense of urgency. Its like they have no idea whats at stake. maybe its time for Spoo and Co. to start taking things a bit more seriously. Maybe--just maybe its time for the "Ritalin Crew" to stfu and play ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Beasley needs to be locked into a room for the entire summer with nothing but game film, dumbbells, and the occasional Pat Riley appearance dunking his head into a bucket of ice water.


:lol:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Heated said:


> Lol you can't be serious. Why risk the only consistant player on the team getting hurt, so he can chase the top scoring single game of the year? Everybody knows Wade could score 60+ on any given night if he wanted to. Obviously Wade needed to shoot often this game cause the rest of our team played like pure trash, but when the games out of reach its time to rest your star player.


Wade's not going to get hurt drilling fade-aways, and SVG's not going to put out a hit on Wade. I can see why Spoelstra would want to prevent meaningless stats, but I don't think Wade getting hurt would really be that big of an issue.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> im starting to think Miami isnt playing with a sense of urgency. Its like they have no idea whats at stake. maybe its time for Spoo and Co. to start taking things a bit more seriously. Maybe--just maybe its time for the "Ritalin Crew" to stfu and play ball.


I think we're still adjusting to playing with JO on the floor. This team reeks of everyone not being on the same page.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wade's not going to get hurt drilling fade-aways, and SVG's not going to put out a hit on Wade. I can see why Spoelstra would want to prevent meaningless stats,* but I don't think Wade getting hurt would really be that big of an issue.*


This is a team the refuses to be independent from Wade. Its a huge issue if Wade gets injured.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wade's not going to get hurt drilling fade-aways, and SVG's not going to put out a hit on Wade. I can see why Spoelstra would want to prevent meaningless stats, but I don't think Wade getting hurt would really be that big of an issue.


It's always an issue. Injuries don't warn you when they're coming. He could break his ankle on a jump shot. There's no such thing as no risk in regards to a franchise player.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh and Spoelstra is a terrible coach. He is clueless with his substitutions.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> This is a team the refuses to be independent from Wade. Its a huge issue if Wade gets injured.


It's a huge issue if Wade gets injured, but the probability of Wade getting hurt without driving to the basket is ridiculously low. There are only two times I remember Wade getting injured outside of the paint. The first was game 5 on the 2005 Eastern Conference Finals. The other was our game in Houston in 2007 when Wade dislocated his shoulder extending to steal the ball against Battier, and in that case I think Wade's shoulder was already messed up a really hard fall on Joel Pryzbilla against Portland so I think that ones an exception. Maybe someone else remembers something, but I can't seem to recall Wade ever landing on someone's foot and hurting an ankle after taking an 18-20 footer. But the point is moot, as this is a really silly thing to argue over. :laugh:


Heated said:


> It's always an issue. Injuries don't warn you when they're coming. He could break his ankle on a jump shot. There's no such thing as no risk in regards to a franchise player.


Any franchise player who breaks his ankle on a jump shot is not worthy of being called a franchise player. That's entering Chris Mihm territory.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

by the way, i dont think myst will be a happy camper tonight. forget about him posting pics. lol


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Heated said:


> Oh and Spoelstra is a terrible coach. He is clueless with his substitutions.


This is still the team that won 15 games last year. Spoelstra has done a good job this year. Substitutions, like everything else, go to hell when a blowout begins in the first quarter.


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

Wowwwwwwwww. I thought the Heat would actually have a chance with the Magic not having Meer.... But no, the Heat still got blown away. Wade is a great player but should not have more than half of his teams points. Great game by D-Wade. Horrible game by the Heat.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

PoetLaureate said:


> Beasley needs to be locked into a room for the entire summer with nothing but game film, dumbbells, and the occasional Pat Riley appearance dunking his head into a bucket of ice water.


so this loss is beasley's fault?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I went to the game

tickets were expensive. Paid like 50. 

bad result, but at least I saw Dwade's 50 live. Its his career high so far, so I guess it was good to be there

Magic have a really good thing going. Dwight is going to win a couple chips before he is done.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Smithian said:


> This is still the team that won 15 games last year. Spoelstra has done a good job this year. Substitutions, like everything else, go to hell when a blowout begins in the first quarter.


I love how he inserts ALL backups for a significant stretch of minutes. It's especially great when we have a lead.

Are we crediting Spoels with Wade's healthy recovery now? Because we'd still be a 15 win team if he wasn't healthy.

Though this team won't be competitive with the upper echelon of teams until they get a legitimate second scorer that can create for himself. Right now we got a bunch of guys that rely on Wade creating easy opportunies for them to score.

Also, I think Coach is limiting Beasley's progress by limiting his minutes. Take the handcuffs off and let him learn on the job. It's not like we're a championship team this year.

Am I the only one who thinks Beasley should be starting and playing no less than 30 minutes a game? He's the only guy on this team who has the ability to create for himself on a regular basis.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

4putt said:


> so this loss is beasley's fault?


Not at all, just a general observation. Basically praying that he makes the leap this summer with the help of our coaches and training staff. I think conditioning is going to be huge for him. He is big and has a good body for his age, but all that means is he has the potential to fill out and look like the monsters (again, comparatively) he is playing. Looking at Dwight as a rookie compared to now is stunning, I'm really hoping Beasley will work hard and mature physically in the same way.


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

This was sad, and other than seeing Wade and Beasley I would not pay to see the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Baller said:


> This was sad, and other than seeing Wade and Beasley I would not pay to see the Heat.


You mean you wouldnt pay to watch Chris Quinn and Joel Anthony!?


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

You are funny!!!! I would rather pay money to watch a 90 year old game haha


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

How the hell did Wade score 50, but also lead our team in assists? Did he literally do it all?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Beast said:


> How the hell did Wade score 50, but also lead our team in assists? Did he literally do it all?


nobody could make shot, grab a rebound today

wade should of had countless more assists if JO and especially Chalmers could hit an open shot today.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade drops 50 and the other starters combine for like 15.. nice..


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wade drops 50 and the other starters combine for like 15.. nice..




And 9 of those came from Beasley haha.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Beasley didn't start, and he scored 14 points. ^

When Anthony Johnson outscores all but two of your players, including a dunk from him, you know you have problems.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Somebody needs to smack Moon in the face if he takes another jumper. Leave those for the pros...like Mark Blount.


That's Moon's game. This season I saw him air-ball a 3 with 20 on the clock with a hand in his face after a horrible failed juke while the Raptors were down by over 10.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Moon's sole purpose for us now is for lobs from Wade etc., and dunks. We don't need him to shoot, unless it's a good look.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Start Beas. He's probably the best athlete on this team next to Wade. This team needs him to develop if they want any chance of competing this year.

No more..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Heated said:


> I love how he inserts ALL backups for a significant stretch of minutes. It's especially great when we have a lead.


His rotations will tighten a large deal this offseason. Little things like this get fixed after the first full offseason(and, no, he didn't have a full offseason. He did not have the experience of a head coach last offseason.) Also, the second group isn't that bad, the problem has been the 3 position.



Heated said:


> Are we crediting Spoels with Wade's healthy recovery now? Because we'd still be a 15 win team if he wasn't healthy.


This team as a whole has been much better than last year. We'd have a losing record, but at worst it would be a 30 or 35 win team, and to be realistic, a +15 or +20 win improvement would be acceptable.



Heated said:


> Though this team won't be competitive with the upper echelon of teams until they get a legitimate second scorer that can create for himself. Right now we got a bunch of guys that rely on Wade creating easy opportunies for them to score.


Yeah, I agree completely, but Beasley will improve. By next year, he will be a consisten 15-20 a night guy, and I predict his third year we'll see 20 and 10. When he gets going, this team will be so much better. Just give it time.



Heated said:


> Also, I think Coach is limiting Beasley's progress by limiting his minutes. Take the handcuffs off and let him learn on the job. It's not like we're a championship team this year.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks Beasley should be starting and playing no less than 30 minutes a game? He's the only guy on this team who has the ability to create for himself on a regular basis.


I couldn't disagree more. I mean, early in the season when he was starting, I wanted him coming off of the bench. The guy is still just 20. He isn't being hurt coming off the bench. And by coming off the bench, we can either ride when hot or take him back to the bench for him to get more personal tutoring from McAdoo(I was behind the bench the whole Thunder game and every time he came to the bench he had a "nice" convo with McAdoo.) Early in the season, we saw little improvement from Beasley, but off the bench, he is improving greatly. I assure you that Michael Beasley will be groomed as a starter this offseason.

Overall, I agree. Spoelstra isn't the greatest coach. I'd rather have Avery Johnson or, in all seriousness, Scott Skiles, who were both possibilities this offseason. Still! Spoelstra has done a great job, we're on pace for a 43 win season, a +28 win improvement from last year, which is GREAT. This team has an identity on defense of being aggressive and attacking. Offensively we have a good scheme and we actually can function offensively on most nights when Wade isn't going. Off the court, we don't have problems, we have a good staff, and the chemisty is good. Spoelstra has backing from the owner and the front office. There are a lot of NBA teams who cannot claim all those things. This offseason Spoelstra will make a lot of good changes and change his approach due to his first every year of coaching. For all intents and purposes, he is learning on the job, and he has done a good job.

Everyone needs to quit whining and crying. Lets remember we start a rookie, our sixth and seventh men are a rookie and a sophomore respectively. TWO years ago, we had the NBA's second oldest teams. Last year, we had the NBA's WORST team. Boo hoo, we are _only _29-26. Too bad! Fourteen teams had losing records last year. Unless I messed up THREE of those teams have winning records this year. Unless you're the Boston Celtics and you have a guy like Kevin Garnett handed to you along with Ray Allen handed to you, miracle turn around just don't happen. It could be a lot, lot worse. Yeah, I am frustrated, but in the back of my mind I remember every moment, "Last year we we're 15-67... We're one win from doubling that." Calm down and enjoy the season. We have taken a huge step in rebuilding a championship contender. This is real BBall, not 2k. It takes time.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> His rotations will tighten a large deal this offseason. Little things like this get fixed after the first full offseason(and, no, he didn't have a full offseason. He did not have the experience of a head coach last offseason.) Also, the second group isn't that bad, the problem has been the 3 position.
> 
> This team as a whole has been much better than last year. We'd have a losing record, but at worst it would be a 30 or 35 win team, and to be realistic, a +15 or +20 win improvement would be acceptable.
> 
> ...


Post of the Year? :clap: I agree almost 100%


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> Post of the Year? :clap: I agree almost 100%


Agreed with you agreement of Smithians post 

Its what i've been pretty much saying all season long. Especially the last paragraph :yes:


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

Beast said:


> Beasley didn't start, and he scored 14 points. ^
> 
> When Anthony Johnson outscores all but two of your players, including a dunk from him, you know you have problems.





Very true. Beasley had 9 the last time I looked at the GameCast in like the beginning of the 4th quarter. That's why I said 9.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> This coaching staff is like the Bush administration. Their arrogance that they can simply stick Diawara out there to start games and we will be fine is so frustrating. How many crappy first quarters will it take before they get the message.
> 
> And everyone here knows that it's political. If it was a basketball decision he would not be starting but it's a move done solely for "motivation" and "camaraderie."


Sorry Im late on this, but I totally agree. At the beginning of the season, when we didn't know what to expect from the team and Spo was trying to establish an identity based around defense, it was understandable. Now we're in the thick of a playoff race, and Diawarra's not an acceptable rotation player, let alone starter.

Frickin start DQ for all I care. It needs to be someone else. Cook may get abused by big, strong, or crafty SFs, but its not like we're gaining much defensively with Diarrhea out there. Id rather see Moon, JJ (if healthy), Wright, or even Beasley starting instead of Frenchie.



The '93 Heat said:


> It's amazing how bad Quinn has gotten as the season has continued. He just can't physically keep up with the grind of the NBA over 82 games.


Not sure thats the reason. Its not like hes been getting heavy minutes, or much at all. I think he's just a little bit better than Blake Ahearn. Not good enough.



The '93 Heat said:


> Okay, I have a question. If Beasley is such a hopeless defender why did he just pick up Wade's man when Wade got screened off? Why did he step out on Anthony Johnson and then stay another 2 seconds because Quinn stumbled? I thought he was hopeless as a defender?


He was never as bad as advertised, and has not been given credit for his improvement. However, the 'Beasley is a poor/effortless defender' propaganda may follow him for his entire career. People see what they believe, instead of the opposite.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

As far as SF, I started out as a Diawara guy, but he has disappointed me. If he gets his shot back, he can start, but until then, stay on the bench. James Jones has been an epic fail for us. The intensity of the team just falls when he is in to the point it is like you can hear crickets when there is a loose ball or critical possession. Daequan Cook is better off the bench where we can pick his spots. Beasley at SF is a nightmare for me. I am ready for some Wright. If Wright can defend at all, is a hustler, gets some rebounds, and can hit any shots, then start him.

Quinn hasn't played well for a month. I am ready to take a flyer on someone else who has some experience in the system that is available... Maybe that Fitch kid we let go in 2006? Or a D-League PG who atleast knows Spoelstra froms Summer League? J-Will would be great for this spot. Lets hope we can pull him out.

Sadly, I doubt Michael Beasley ever shakes that tag, even if it is wrong.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I remember liking Fitch, despite him being somewhat limited. He could hit open threes, took care of the ball, and (I believe) played solid defense. I remember Riley had a fondness for him due to him being a Wildcat. He's probably playing ball in Europe right now, so the Heat could probably get him. Not sure they'd go there, though.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

it's a shock to me that beasley neither goes to the boards when a shot is made, and from pattern, isn't being coached to

even with his current playing time, he is leaving five rebounds a game that he could easily grab if only he came to the paint (discounting when he is taking the shot of course)

this guy has the skills to be a rebound machine... the potential of which only shown slightly in college where he led the nation... granted, the show is not college, but watch his positioning/interest when the floor is spread and a shot goes up and see if you don't agree


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Im sure he'll get back to it. I think his head is still spinning right now.


----------

